# Aandtsociety collecting trips,out wide and coast in one day.



## pkc (May 26, 2009)

Two trips in one day at the start of June!

One of our clubbies went with a mate down the coast to practise some deeper snorkelling collecting and a couple others went out by boat to find a plane wreck from 1947.

The coast was awsome that was the wording on the coast, sounds great for some experience; clear water to by the sounds of it,better than we had out wide.

The trip out in the boat was very fruitful as well, the main part of the plane was hopefully found, but in a dive at around 80 feet,we had a bronz whaler and a white pointer make it a little to interesting to dive on tank that day so a nice easy snorkel at the rufus king wreck on the way back found no crays this time but a couple of nice fish to chase and a anemone crab from a lone bubble anemone with a lat in it as well.

Hopefully it will have something else nice in it next time we go there.

The gps marks for the part of the planes main body we found were kept so that we can park straight over it next time and hopefully get a video of it,the camera used is not safe to that depth so,it might work?

The fish life there was rediculas,a lot of banner fish on the well known wheel and wing,more than i have seen before,even what you would see on diving specials on tv.

The video is only safe to 3 metres but it works at 40 feet so we will put a line to a float and start filming at 40 feet and just go down, hopefully it will work.

These are what was got all up for the aquariums from the wreck.

A cute little anemone crab (Neopetrollisthes ohshimai) 









A bannana wrasse (halichoeres chrysus)









Another cute little clown trigger(Balistoides conspicillum)this one stays in my tank!There seems to be one next to every rock this season.









This lat was on it's own in the large bubble anemone at the wreck(amphiprion latezonatus)the anemone crab was under this anemone.









A nice little heraldi caught,top fish to have.


----------

